# Reading over posts



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Good Morning everyone,

Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day here in Alabama....but cold !

As I continue to read over more posts on surgeries I am feeling better and better about things. I do admit I'm still a little scared even though I know things will be okay.

I keep going over in my head my "take to hospital list" so guess I need to write it down : ) Also what I need at home. My husband will be staying with me at the hospital and at home for a few days with my daughter in and out. Have definitely decided against out of town visitors during this time. Will have them wait a week or so.

I'll continue to read and if I have any more questions will definitely ask : )

Have a great day all !!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Polly, it sounds like you are going to be well-prepared! And I truly believe you made the right choice in asking your out-of-town guests to wait a week or two.

Best wishes!


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Octavia, I'm trying to prepare. I don't have a consult with the surgeon until 2/28 but hoping the surgery will be planned soon after that. Will post after that meeting.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed with Octavia. 

While there were lots of little things that were nice to have around the house, I really loved: 1) zip up/button down shirts and the package of men's v-neck undershirts I bought before surgery and 2) insulated cups with straws.

Let us know when the date is set!


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Joplin - Already have shirts and cups on my list. What did you wear in the hospital ? Did they make you stay in the hospital gown the whole time ?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, you have to stay in that annoying gown the entire time. Thankfully, they gave me a semi-comfortable cotton robe to wear so my backside wouldn't be showing ever darn time I got up. I ended up being in my room for only 12 hours (got out of recovery at 8:30om and left the hospital the following morning shortly before 9:00am) so it wasn't too bad, but I was very happy to ditch the gown.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Do we at least get our undies and bra back ??


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nope, it was just me and the gown and the robe for 12 hours. Funny, though, because when I was able to get dressed, but husband was helping me and I said "Sweet Jesus I never thought I'd be so happy to put on a pair of underwear!!!" and my roommate yelled over/through the curtain "I'M SO JEALOUS!"

:-D


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, I'm going to ask first thing for mine anyway and take me a light robe !!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Your husband will likely have your pre-surgery clothing (including underwear), and I promise I won't tell if you wear any of it! 

You'll change into a gown before surgery, in the prep area, and your husband will take all of your belongings with him while he waits. That's the way they do it here, anyway!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

You'll do great! Just remember to ICE, ICE and more ICE and also stay ahead of your pain with your pain meds. Stay positive and remember that it is a marathon, not a spirit and it will take time to recover and get your thyroid levels ironed out.

Patti


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Too funny Octavia ! I will definitely get my undies from him !!
Thanks desrt - Will ICE and take it easy !

So relieved ! Just let my sister know I appreciated her offer of help but I would be okay and would much rather they come up later for a visit, when I could enjoy their company. She was a sweetheart about it so hope I didn't hurt her feelings.

♥Hope everyone has a Happy Valentine's Day♥ My husband is working at the PD and then has tact training, so don't expect him home until 8-9pm. Thinking of having an indoor picnic ready when he gets in. Just sandwiches, etc. Hope I can get up off the floor afterward !!


----------



## Mnmomof3 (Oct 23, 2011)

All hospitals are probably different but I was allowed to change into my own pajamas as soon as I got to my room. I was definately much more comfortable in my own stuff. I walked the halls quite a bit and it was nice doing that without my hind end hanging out.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Mnmom - Hope things are getting better for you with each passing day. A few more days and you will be a month post surgery !

I'll be taking my own pjs and asking to change into them : )

A couple of questions - Does the Endo prescribe the Levo dose to start right away after surgery or the surgeon ? I am to call my Endo's office after my surgeon consultation to let them know when it's scheduled and to set up a 3 week appointment with her after surgery.

On the calcium supplement - I'm highly allergic to shellfish so wonder what would be prescribed if needed ?? Guess, I'll find all this out just thinking ahead !


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I happened to see my endo first and therefore she gave me my prescriptions, but my surgeon was more than willing to give me one as well. Since you are seeing the endo after surgery, I'd be willing to bet your surgeon would give you your initial script and then your endo will do the adjusting as needed.

You'll only need the calcium if your parathyroids decide to misbehave or get damaged. I never took a single bit of calcium.


----------

